# Guter Benchtable gesucht!



## Eiswolf93 (29. Juni 2009)

Hi

da ich bald Geburstag habe, würd ich mir gerne einen Benchtable kaufen. Die Tables von Tecnofront und DimasTech sind meine Favoriten.

Leider gibt es so viele verschiede und bei vielen seh ich keinen Unterschied. Was ich nicht brauche ist Wasserkühlung, da ich 1. keine habe und 2. ich nur mit Pötten benche. Also Halterung für AGB oder für einen radi brauch ich nicht. Es soll nur die notwendigsten Sachen reinpassen, wie NT, DVD Laufwerk und Festplatte.

Welcher wäre nun passend für mich?

Und wo sind die am billigsten bei Aquatuning oder direkt beim Hersteller?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (29. Juni 2009)

Von Tecnofront würde ich generell abraten da dieser sich nicht für ExtremeOC eignet. Etwas LN2 über das Plexiglas und du hast Risse drin...


Ich würde dir zu einem dieser 3 raten.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Dimastech Bench table Easy V2, full accessorise (Triple) - grey Dimastech Bench table Easy V2, full accessories (Triple) – grey 32098
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Dimastech Bench table Easy V2, full accessorise (Triple) - black Dimastech Bench table Easy V2, full accessories (Triple) - black 32100
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Dimastech Bench table Easy V2, full accessorise (Thermochill) - black Dimastech Bench table Easy V2, full accessories (Thermochill) - black 32099

Sie unterscheiden sich nur in der Aussparung für den Radiator. Musst halt schauen welchen du hast bzw. welchen du verwenden willst.

Ich habe die Thermochill Version und bin voll zufrieden. Kannst mehrere optische Laufwerke, Festplatten, AGB, Pumpe, Netzteil unterbringen.


----------



## Alriin (29. Juni 2009)

Kannst Du mal bitte ein Foto von deinem Benchtable in Aktion machen?

Würd gern sehen wie das mit allem drum und dran aussieht.


----------



## der8auer (29. Juni 2009)

Bilder meiner letzten Benchsession:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (29. Juni 2009)

Ist das Board da drauf angeschraubt oder liegt es nur auf dem Armaflex auf?


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Juni 2009)

Mit ein wenig Handwerklichem Geschick lässt sich sowas auch In Heimarbeit für einen Bruchteil des Geldes herstellen.


----------



## Alriin (29. Juni 2009)

Selben Gedanken hab ich nämlich auch gerade.


----------



## der8auer (29. Juni 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ist das Board da drauf angeschraubt oder liegt es nur auf dem Armaflex auf?



Beides  Verschraubt und zwischen Board und Backplate ist Armaflex. Die 10mm Matte passt so drunter, dass das ganze Mainboard von unten isoliert wird.

edit: Ja billig ist es nicht aber lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach. Aber man hat sehr viele Möglichkeiten seine Hardware unterzubringen.
 Wenn ich privat das Material kaufe und dann noch Arbeit reinstecke kann ichs mir gleich kaufen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Juni 2009)

@der8auer: Du weist ja vielleicht noch, dass mein Pot eine ziemlich dicke Backplatte hat^^ Glaubst du die passt da noch drunter?(+Armaflex)

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (29. Juni 2009)

Zwischen Mainboard und Benchtable ist 25mm Platz. Wie dick ist deine Backplate? Zur Not bau ich dir einfach eine dünnere


----------



## FX_GTX (10. November 2009)

kauf dir ein 30€ gehäuse und säg den mainbordschlitten aus


----------



## Hollywood (10. November 2009)

FX_GTX schrieb:


> kauf dir ein 30€ gehäuse und säg den mainbordschlitten aus



Da hat wohl jemand eine neue Schaufel bekommen um diesen Thread auszugraben! Der letzte Post war vor einigen Monaten!


----------



## CoNtAcT (10. November 2009)

Ich baue mir demnächst auch ein Benchtabkle, soblad ich am werkeln bin, stelle ich Bilder ein! Ich nehme ein altes Gehäuse auseinander, und lackier es danach.


----------



## CrashStyle (11. November 2009)

Oder du nimmst das, hab ich mir jetzt auch geholt^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/76965-coolermaster-test-bench-v1-0-a.html

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master CL-001-KKN1-GP Test Bench


----------



## DarkDragon (11. November 2009)

Ja der ist gut.
Aber wie bekommst du die Grafikkarte (n) fest???
Sehe da keine Halterung oder lange Schrauben!!!!


----------



## FortunaGamer (11. November 2009)

Der Benctable von Coolermaster hat keine Halterung für die Grafikkarten. Ich wollte mir irgent wann mal einen kaufen, fand denn nicht schlecht mir hat das aber nur gestört. Aber sonst ist der richtig klasse.


----------



## DarkDragon (26. November 2009)

Hi,
weiss einer wo ich einen Benchtable wie der8auer(Bauer) bekomme.
Will mir nicht den anderen holen. Da ich einen ähnlichen habe.

Bitte helft mir weiter


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2009)

Dimastech hat aktuell starke Lieferschwierigkeiten weshalb sie bei Aquatuning auch nicht mehr geführt werden. Du könntest höchstens nach einem gebrauchten in Foren wie PCGH, AF und Luxx herumfragen.


----------



## sinthor4s (26. November 2009)

Man kann das Ganze auch sehr viel preiswerter mit
4 Holzplatten, 2 Hand voll Schrauben und 10 Abstandshaltern realisieren.
In jedem Fall kostet der Spass keine 20 Euro und man braucht
null Geschick dafür. (Und wenn es nicht schick genug ist dann
lackiert man ihn noch)

Von Lieferproblemen ist man dann auch nicht betroffen da man ja 
alles im Baumarkt bekommt^^


----------



## Masterwana (27. November 2009)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Man kann das Ganze auch sehr viel preiswerter mit
> 4 Holzplatten, 2 Hand voll Schrauben und 10 Abstandshaltern realisieren.
> In jedem Fall kostet der Spass keine 20 Euro und man braucht
> null Geschick dafür. (Und wenn es nicht schick genug ist dann
> ...



Was hast du für ein Gehäuse? Bestimmt keins was man neu für <20€ bekommt, oder?


----------



## DarkDragon (27. November 2009)

Danke 8auer.

Werde mal bei uns hier nachfragen


----------



## Hollywood (27. November 2009)

Heya DarkDragon 

Habe gesehen, dass Du den Easy V2 suchst. Soweit so gut. Ich hatte mir vor einer Weile beide gekauft (Easy und Hard). Nach einigen Sessions ist mir klar geworden, dass der Easy nicht so dolle ist. Er bringt einem einfach nicht viel. Kannst nur das Brett draufschnallen und einige Lüfter mit den Halterungen dranbasteln. Der Hard bringt da mehr mit, da Du deine Benchplatte(n), optische Laufwerke und das PSU direkt unterbringen kannst. Der Easy ist ein besserer Mainboardschlitten. Ich nutze den nur noch selten (wenn ich mehrere Setups benchen möchte). Daher würde ich dir den Hard ans Herz legen. Wobei man sowas natürlich auch selbst realisieren kann. Aus MDF oder so etwas ist das schnell gebaut. Ich habe den damals gekauft, da ich keine Möglichkeiten hatte, auch nur ein kleines Stück Holz zu schneiden. Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## DarkDragon (27. November 2009)

Joa Hollywood,

also heisst dass, das du noch einen über hast oder wie???????

Wenn du einen Verkaufen willst schreib eine PN.


----------



## sinthor4s (1. Dezember 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Gehäuse? Bestimmt keins was man neu für <20€ bekommt, oder?



Gehäuse oder Benchtable?
Mein Gehäuse hat <50€ gekostet und mein Benchtable kommt 
ohne Farbe auf unter 20€ und bleibt mit Farbe unter 30€...

@Hollywood
Du hast da die Begriffe durcheinander gebracht.
Die Platte die du als wenig nützlich darstellst ist der Hard Table

Wenn du ihn loswerden willst würde ich mich dafür interessieren


----------



## Hollywood (1. Dezember 2009)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> @Hollywood
> Du hast da die Begriffe durcheinander gebracht.
> Die Platte die du als wenig nützlich darstellst ist der Hard Table
> 
> Wenn du ihn loswerden willst würde ich mich dafür interessieren



Holy sh**!  Stimmt! Also anders herum! Danke!
Aber loswerden? Ne!


----------



## DarkDragon (1. Dezember 2009)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Gehäuse oder Benchtable?
> Mein Gehäuse hat <50€ gekostet und mein Benchtable kommt
> ohne Farbe auf unter 20€ und bleibt mit Farbe unter 30€...


 
Hast du nicht einen aus Holz gebaut???

Gib mir mal den Link.

Ja hast schon recht


----------



## sinthor4s (1. Dezember 2009)

Was für einen Link meinst du jetzt? 
Ich geb dir einfach mal den Link vom Case
und ein Bild vom Benchtable....
Case: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Centurion Serie » Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-KWNA-GP - black - Window
Ich habe es vor einiger Zeit für weniger als 50€ bekommen (mit Window)


----------



## Masterwana (1. Dezember 2009)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Gehäuse oder Benchtable?
> Mein Gehäuse hat <50€ gekostet und mein Benchtable kommt
> ohne Farbe auf unter 20€ und bleibt mit Farbe unter 30€...



Meinte damit eigendlich das manche neben einem schönen Gehäuse auch nen schönen Table haben wollen.


----------



## sinthor4s (1. Dezember 2009)

Ein schönes Case halte ich ja schon für wenig sinnvoll...
mir geht es da eher um Gewicht und Belüftung... 
schön ist so ziemlich das relativste was es gibt
wenn ich ein zweckmäßiges Case habe dann find ich es
schön....Schönheit geht aus der Funktion hervor

Und bei einem Benchtable gilt das mindestens doppelt da
es nicht viele geben wird die Ihren Benchtable als Designobjekt
im Wohnzimmer präsentieren... oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## DarkDragon (2. Dezember 2009)

Joa. Erstmal danke sinthor4s.

Aber ich meinte einen Thread.
Habe Ihn aber wieder gefunden.

Werde mir bei gelegenheit einen bauen oder es ausprobieren.


Und ich finde, dass schönheit aus dem Objekt konnt.
Deswegen wollte ich auch den Benchtable von der8auer, weil der einfach schön ist und auch seinen Zweck erfüllt.


----------

